# Lana Passed Yesterday.



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Lana sounds like a beautiful girl.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

It's heartbreaking when you loose them. I'm so glad you had her for such a long time!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lana. Your poem is beautiful and brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss, but happy you had many good years.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is another great poem. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a lovely tribute for your beautiful girl. Your love for her is so clear, I am sorry for your loss

Fly free at the Bridge Lana.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl, sending comforting hugs across to you x


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

We never, ever have them long enough. May your heart heal, RIP sweet Lana...


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

Short life or long life...what a time we have with them! Im so sorry for your loss. &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss. Thank you for your beautiful poem and loving tribute to your beautiful golden angel.


----------



## silverstrand (Aug 27, 2012)

*Thank you!*

All of your kind sentiments are so appreciated. We've spent a sad day reminiscing about all the wonderful times from puppyhood up to yesterday. She had such a wonderful life, and we have no regrets, except a huge gaping hole where she was. I keep on thinking I see her out of the corner of my eye, and I saved some meat from dinner for her...then...remembered. It will take a while. It is true--it is never long enough. How can it be? Aren't we lucky to have her memory now? We are cherishing that, holding on for awhile...

Thank you again...
Sandy


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. No matter how long we have them, it is never enough. Lana was a beautiful girl. She will live in your heart forever!!! My thoughts are with you as you grieve. RIP sweet Lana.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss. Remember that you gave her all the love in the world and the best life ever.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Lana.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

It's so very hard as many of us know, RIP sweet Lana.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. She will always be a part of you and not far from your thoughts.


----------



## marvis11 (Aug 26, 2014)

It shows how much she was loved - may she rest in peace. Beautiful poem.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

What a beautiful, love filled poetic tribute to your girl Lana. No words can erase the pain the heart feels....I am so sorry for the loss of your precious girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Lana. 
She was a beautiful girl, your tribute to her was so touching.

Sometimes we don't realize just how much they mean to us until they are no longer with us. I do believe they are always with us in spirit, right by our side and are watching over us. I also believe they wait for us until the day we are together again. 

Godspeed sweet Lana


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am truly sorry to you and your family over the heart break of losing Lana.

I loved your poem.


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Lana!*

Rest in peace, sweet Lana!
I am so very sorry about Lana's passing.
I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-15.html#post4918537


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear this. No matter how long we have them it is never long enough. Our Honey was sent to the Rainbow Bridge On Aug. 13 and she was 13. Not long enough. Never long enough. but like you, we are thankful for all the yers we did have her.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Lana.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is so sad to hear about the loss of Lana. She companioned you through a decade and a half- the loss is so enormous. I never thought I would recover from losing my Joplin at 15, but over time the final images and sadness faded, and I remember him without so much hurting now.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your lovely poem with us. What a beautiful life your Lana had with you and your family. I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

My heart goes out to you in the loss of your girl. May her memories live on forever.


----------



## hkschumaker (Aug 26, 2014)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry and I know how completely heartbreaking this is. Lana was a sweet, innocent girl and clearly had a very loving, caring family. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## silverstrand (Aug 27, 2012)

3 goldens said:


> I am so very sorry to hear this. No matter how long we have them it is never long enough. Our Honey was sent to the Rainbow Bridge On Aug. 13 and she was 13. Not long enough. Never long enough. but like you, we are thankful for all the yers we did have her.


Oh, I am so sorry to hear about your Honey. Time certainly does help to heal what I once thought was unthinkable, and that is to lose her. I hope you find some comfort as time goes on.

We have had time now to reflect on the very wonderful years. She was our constant companion, travelling with us in our motor home for almost 90,000 miles, twice daily walks, every day. She was with us 24 hours a day, 7 days a week because we are retired and she was a part of us. We remember her in the prime of her life, so joyous and active. The beautiful senior dog she was couldn't hear us tell her how much we loved her, but she responded to touch and hand signals. She knew we loved her and she was ready to go, we know. We will never, never forget her beautiful heart and spirit.

Thank you again to everyone on this forum for all your kind words. 

Sandy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*



silverstrand said:


> Oh, I am so sorry to hear about your Honey. Time certainly does help to heal what I once thought was unthinkable, and that is to lose her. I hope you find some comfort as time goes on.
> 
> We have had time now to reflect on the very wonderful years. She was our constant companion, travelling with us in our motor home for almost 90,000 miles, twice daily walks, every day. She was with us 24 hours a day, 7 days a week because we are retired and she was a part of us. We remember her in the prime of her life, so joyous and active. The beautiful senior dog she was couldn't hear us tell her how much we loved her, but she responded to touch and hand signals. She knew we loved her and she was ready to go, we know. We will never, never forget her beautiful heart and spirit.
> 
> ...


Sandy

Lana was so loved! Our seniors are so special. I miss my Smooch every day!


----------



## hkschumaker (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm so glad I remembered about your precious Lana. I had lunch with a friend that had to lay her boxer Hailey to rest and she had bought the most beautiful pendant in Hailey's memory. The quality was good (pendant was heavy) and she showed me how it held ashes - never heard of such a thing prior. Anyway, here's the heart that she got but there are a ton of others. Anyway, thought of you and thought maybe this would help.


----------



## Bear12 (Oct 7, 2014)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I want to add my condolences, also. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------

